# Dog blinds for field hunting



## webft2jr (Aug 30, 2012)

Need some help. Want to know which dog blind I should buy for upcoming trip to North Dakota. Dog is only 55 lbs and I've looked at a few field blinds for dogs just not sure which direction I should go. Gotten mixed reviews on everyone I've looked at. What do y'all think? Let me know your opinions wanna order soon so I can train her within week or so.

thanks


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

I've been real happy with my GHG blind, it folds flat for storage and sets up super quick with no pieces to loose. My dog is 52# and has plenty of room to go in and turn around ,it has 2 doors, so I zip tied one end shut for a wind block. Doesnt seem overly bulky to hide and i have the taller model .sturdy but light metal frame and good material .Overall very happy with mine ,caught it on sale at cabelas for $80 last year about this time.


----------



## webft2jr (Aug 30, 2012)

No issue with large profile blind? It looks big no issue with field hunting? Probably just has to be coated well w whatever were hunting in.


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

Is no taller then my layout blind, mudd it up good and it has straps to add natural cover.


----------



## Deleted On Request (Jan 28, 2011)

I've got the low profile version of the GHG and my 65 lb BLM has no problems going in or out. It's no taller than my own layout blind, and as said above, it has straps for brushing.

Instead of mudding, I get some khaki spray paint in a rattle can and lightly mist the blinds with it. Not wet, just mist. You can still see the camo pattern, if there is one, but it knocks the shine off, and you don't get dirt in your eyes as often when laying in the field. If you want you can hit it with a second coat and spread dirt across the fresh paint. It will stick enough to stay.


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

I've got a Final Approach Mutt Hut, and am pretty happy with it. Very compact,low profile. Got a 60lb lab she fits in it fine. Actually Looks like it will hide a dog of any size. Comes in max 4 and brown not sure of other colors.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Also see:
http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?87978-Dog-blinds


----------



## cosmo38655 (Aug 21, 2009)

I love mine - easy to put up and take down


----------



## Rich Martin (Jun 10, 2011)

I have a GHG and the design is nice, I did mist the blind with spray paint and what a difference it makes, it is alittle small for a near 100lb dog. for a 55lb dog should be good. I also have a wildfowler dog blind that is bigger but alittle harder to hide.


----------



## ksummerlin (Mar 26, 2009)

I have a Mutt Hut II and love the design but my lab in over 75lbs and tall and it seems a little small for him. It is a well built blind though and should work freat for a smaller or shorter dog.


----------



## thebigcat (Feb 17, 2010)

I would second the vote for the Low profile GHG dog blind. My Lab is 75 pounds and he fits in there fine.


----------



## River Hill (Oct 21, 2008)

Low Profile GHG is very nice.


----------

